# Trying to immigrate after 40



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

After doing ALOT of research on Australian Immigration laws, I'm becoming increasing concerned about my chances. I'm 42 yrs old, and have been primarily in the Construction industry (owned my own company for 10 years), and was a commercial superintendent. Presently I work in the Aerospace industry after our construction market collapsed. I can't enter on a working holiday visa, because I'm over 30. I don't seem to be able to get enough points from the skilled migration visa (once again I lose points for being over 40), and I can't get a Company to hire me without a visa, and I can't get a working visa without a company, so I'm in a bit of a situation and can use some advice. I've looked on recruitment sites but they all seem to require that I have a working visa, so I see that as a dead end. Let me thank you in advance for any assistance you're able to give.


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

I can relate to what you going through. I applied successfully before I turned 41 and before the rules changed on 1 July2011. I don't know what visa you applying for, but the only thing you may have control over is your IELTS. Above 40 you'll need at least a score of 8 in each band (not easy). You need to score 65 point. You're not losing points for being 42, you just need more points than the younger folks to get in. I wish you luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but I really have no idea what IELTS stands for. Is this the skilled migration points test?


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

Dear friend, IELTS (international English language testing system or something to that effect) is an exam you take which ( if you score 8 in each band) gives you 10 points towards your goal of 65 points. The maximum score is 9!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

He is from USA, does not need IELTS... English was your first language right?


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh ok, ty. Yes, I was born in the US so english is my primary language. I also speak spanish, but I don't qualify for the points as an interpreter, because I'm not certified. I used to be an interpreter for the hearing impaired, but my certs are too far out of date. I still think my best chance is to get a company to help sponsor me. I know your mining industry is booming, but I can't seem to find a good contact into that arena.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the easiest way for you is to apply for a student visa, and do any course, it does not matter which one. At least then, you will get your foot in the door and look for work. You have certain amount of hours of legal work on a student visa. You just have to attend a class part time! Look at courses at Tafe NSW, if you decide to reside in Sydney.

Then you can try the mines and get a sponsor for a working visa onshore.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

I've looked at the student visas. You're limited on the amount of hours you can work, and I'm not sure I can survive on the 20 hours a week (I don't recall the exact amount but I know it's not many) plus I have to show financial stability to cover however many years I plan on attending. I wish I could do the working holiday visa....it's a shame it has an age limit on it. Anyhow, thank you for your responses. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

20 hours / week legally yes. There is always *hint* *hint* cash in hand jobs.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

I've thought about it, trust me, I really have, lol. I just don't want to do anything that might jeopardize a permanent residency application later on. I think I need to show about 20,000 cash to be able to do the student visa.....sighs......know any single women that need a man to fix things their house? lol.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

If I did I wouldn't be finding a spouse from overseas! Our quality and quantity of women is pathetic lol. Bring one over from usa or risk being alone here.


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

If you are from the USA and have enough points ( 65) then you don't have to take the IELTS test. If you have 55 points and are from the USA, there is no law that prevents you from taking the test so you can claim the extra points to make the grade. 8 in each band=10 point and 9 in each band= 20 points. State Sponsorship will give another 5 points.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

I've taken the skills point assessment. I score a 50 out of 65 and that's with the language proficiency. I don't get points for working over there, being a student over there, I haven't worked overseas for more than 3 years. My job doesn't qualify for points on your list. I used to work as a construction superintendent, but when I market crashed I had to seek other employment. I now work for an aerospace composite manufacturing company running an autoclave (large pressure ovens that cooks composite parts) and that's not on your job lists. I think composites are still relatively small, and are mostly isolated to aircraft parts. As far as the women.....after spending two weeks over there, I have to strongly disagree with you. The people, both male and female were absolutely wonderful!! It's one of the reasons I'm looking to move. I think if you spent some time overseas, you might appreciate what you have there quite a bit more. Anyhow, please keep the suggestions coming. Everything you are saying, I'm looking into it.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't worry there are plenty of quality women here. Generally they will look for someone respectful, hard working and half decent... This maybe Bauhn's issue.. Like attracts like!!! Lol...


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, I'm not worried about the women, like I've said, I've met them and I'm highly impressed. I guess for me, the more I look, the less likely it looks like I'm going to be able to immigrate, and that's more than a little disappointing and frustrating. I'm not giving up though. I'm seriously looking to hire an immigration lawyer or look at one of these websites that claim to be "experts" at how to get people over there. I'm just real cautious about claims on the internet. Has anyone used someone that they found to be more than just competent, but possibly motivated to help their clients?


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

Well you can come on an ETA providing there is no "no further stay" restriction, you can try find a employer to sponsor you while you are here and apply for a working visa.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, unfortunately, my ETA does has a restriction on working. I've considered coming in and working under the table, but once again, I'm concerned that if I get caught doing that, then it will hamper any later attempts for PR. Plus, I can't use it for points later. I really need the work visa to get the points for later on. I really would like to find an employer sponsored visa......


----------



## eddieros (May 29, 2011)

I am a 43 year old male and I am currently in the last stage in my application for 457 employer sponsored visa.
I applied for a lot of mechanic jobs on australian jobsearch sites and suddenly there was a employers that was interested in sponsoring me for a visa. The workplace looks Ok according to their website.
I am a Diesel Mechanic with 25 years in the trade and was offered a job in a workshop in Sydney west.
Hopefully I will be on my way in mid january.
The migration agent that my australian employer use is confident and says that I will be there in January.
This is an 4 year temporary visa, 457 business long stay.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that's wonderful that you were offered a job. I hope everything goes well for you. What kind of job workshop was it? The problem I'm having with the job recruitment sites is they all seem to have a disclaimer that says you have to be eligible to work and live in Australia already. Maybe you can give me a suggestion on where to look. I'm already on Linkedin.com, seek.com, and mycareer.com, but I'm running into that on all the sites. I still have an open ETA visa, and I'm seriously considering just coming back and traveling around to different employers so they can put a face with a resume and try to sell myself that way. With over 20 years in construction, having owned my own business and working as a commercial superintedent, you would think I would be appealing to some company, I just haven't found the right one yet. Anyhow, congradulations and I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

I am in the construction industry and the housing developments are at an all time low. Plus many builders going into liquidation as well. Construction is slow atm. There is work, but more people calling up looking for work. 

On the other hand, mining is still booming. Still plenty of opportunities there if you are qualified.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, that's opposite of what I had been hearing. I have a friend out in Camden and they told me it was still going strong. I have another friend in Perth, and they told me that both construction and mining was up out that way. I've applied to entry level mining positions, but I'm still applying to Project management/site superintendent positions. I don't really care where I go at the moment, I just need to get into the country so I can gain the necessary points to apply for my visa. My only hope at this point is with an employer sponsored visa. Anyhow, thank you for the information, if you don't mind me asking.....what is your trade?


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

Dry plastering (wallboard in yankee term).

I am based in Sydney. There is work, I am not out of a job, but we had a few years ago 20 people working in the company, now its down to 5.

Asians have taken over with cheaper rates, they work for $100 / day! We normally get $300-$500 / day.

Perth may be in a much different position, their economy is booming compared to ours.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

It's actually called Drywall instead of wallboard. I've spent year finishing drywall myself. I still have my commercial stilts. When I had my company I had 2 sets of finishing boxes instead of pan and knife.

We have the same problem here, but instead of asians it's our hispanic population that killed us. I was finishing at .54 cents a square foot with texture, and they were biding around .38 cents. Absolutely killed my business. I was replaced by hispanic as a superintendent at about half my wages. So, I feel your pain there. It's hard to compete in markets when you're completely underbid. I can't work for what these guys do, but then again, I don't have 3 other families in my house as well. Anyhow....good luck, and any further information you can help me with, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

So what licences do you have? Just drywall? Any other skills? You can't apply for a skilled migrant visa?

I can tell you all these asians come here on a student visa, do any cheap course they can, work longer than allowed for cash, no one will ever find out as most employers pay less and don't care. Then they apply for some other means to stay. It's not right or ethical, but it works for them. They get in like ants.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure how things work over there. Here we don't have to have licenses to do alot of work. Plumbing (if the job is over a certain amount or commercial), electrical, HVAC (Heat Ventalation and Air Condition), or refrigeration you do. I came up as a remodeling carpenter, so basically I can build a house from the ground up except for HVAC. I don't have licenses for electrical or plumbing, but I've worked under other people's licenses and can complete any level of plumbing or electrical. I'm too old to do roofing, but essentially everything else is fair game. I built my reputation as a Finish Carpenter (custom millwork (trim) and cabinets). So, what I'm taking a long time to say, is that there isn't much I can't do, but I don't have licenses. The last job in construction was as a commercial superintendent overseeing up 10 million dollar medical facilities. So, if you know anyone in the industry that might be able to use me, let me know and I'll send them a resume. Heck, I'll pay my way over if I can just get someone to agree to sponsor me.


----------

